# Interne Festplatte als externe nutzen



## xb@x360 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebes Community,

ich hätte da mal eine frage,

unzwar habe ich gehört das mann interne Festplatten mit so einem Gehüse auf extern " umwandeln " kann.

Jetzt wollte ich fragen werden diese dann auch als externe erkannt.

z.B könnte ich dann diese an einen DVD Player oder Xbox360 anschließen , und wie eine normale Externe davon Filme abspielen ?

UNd fals das wirklich gehen sollte , wäre es nett wenn ihr mir ein gutes , günstiges , Gehäuse hier rein postet das 3,5 Zoll Festplatten mit IDE und E-Sata annehmen kann.

Ich habe jetzt 2 Dinge entdeckt.

1.

Adapter

2.

Gehäuse

Mfg


----------



## mr_sleeve (30. Juni 2009)

das Gehäuse hat meines wissens schon einen adapter drinne, weshalb du den Adapter nicht brauchst


----------



## CheGuarana (30. Juni 2009)

Der Adapter ist meines wissens nach universell, also kannst du den auch für CD Laufwerke ect. benützen.

Daher rate ich zum Adapter.

Wenn du die HDD allerdings viel Transportierst, dann ist ein Gehäuse sicher besser!


----------



## derLordselbst (30. Juni 2009)

Die erstgenannten Adapter brauchst Du nur, wenn Du irgendeine interne Festplatte zum Datenretten oder Überprüfen kurzzeitig als USB-Festplatte anschließen möchtest. Die Gehäuse haben bereits Adapter und Elektronik eingebaut. Ich hatte auch schon oft Probleme Festplatten damit zum Laufen zu bekommen. Eine empfindliche Festplatte ohne Gehäuse zu betreiben, am besten zur Datensicherung, ist, äh, mutig. Da spart man am falschen Platz.

Beim externen Gehäuse würde auf folgende Details achten:


*zusätzlicher eSata-Anschluss: *Der ist deutlich schnelller als USB 2.0. Sollte man auch kaufen, wenn das jetzige Mainboard noch keinen Anschluss hat, da es bei neuen Mainboards Standard ist.
exter*nes Netzteil*: Sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein, aber trotzdem zur Sicherheit als Info: Der USB-Port ist zu schlapp, um eine 3,5 Zoll-_Festplatte mit Strom zu versorgen.
*lüfterlos:* Bei brauchbaren Gehäusedesign ist ein Lüfter überflüssig.
Ich habe für mein externes Gehäuse beim Händler vor Ort (Serhend) 15,- Euro bezahlt und es genügt diesen Anforderungen. Es ist allerdings kein Designwunder.^^ 

Ach, noch eine Ergänzung:
Die Laufwerke werden als extern erkannt. Allerdings verlangen viele Endgeräte spezielle Formatierungen, z. B. Fat 32, um die Festplatte einbinden zu können.


----------



## xb@x360 (30. Juni 2009)

Dann entscheide ich mich für ein Gehäuse.

Wäre jemand so nett und würde mir einpaar Gehäuse empfehlen, die auf die Punkte von derLordselbst übereinander stimmen.

und mir ist das Design Wurst!

Am besten von Amazon.

Könnte ich dann auch diese Festplatte , wie oben beschrieben auch zum abspielen von Filmen auf DVD Player e.t.c benutzen ?

Danke


----------



## derLordselbst (30. Juni 2009)

Von Amazon habe ich nur die hier gefunden:

Festplatte Gehäuse extern 3,5" SATA IDE USB eSATA #8303: Amazon.de: Elektronik (Achtung ist nicht Amazon direkt, sondern der Marktplatz, kann also noch Porto dazukommen!)

Ob die wirklich taugt, kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen. Allerdings ist die Konstruktion eines externen Gehäuse für Festplatten auch nicht so die Riesen-Herausforderung.

Ein Gehäuse nur für 15,- Euro, wie ich es gekauft habe, kann ich jetzt gerade auch nicht finden. Evtl. war das ein zeitweiser Glücksgriff.


----------



## xb@x360 (30. Juni 2009)

Dank dir.

fals jemand von einem anderen guten Shop eon gutes Gehäuse empfehlen kann , solll es es bitte posten.

Achja meine frage steht immer noch :

Könnte ich dann auch diese Festplatte , wie oben beschrieben auch zum abspielen von Filmen auf DVD Player e.t.c benutzen ?


----------



## derLordselbst (30. Juni 2009)

Die Frage nach dem DVD Player verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz:

Meinst Du DVD-Player-Software auf dem PC oder DVD-Player Hardware mit USB-Anschluss für externe Festplatten.

Ersteres habe ich noch nie getestet, kann ich aber gerne heute abend mal kurz anwerfen. Letzteres hängt davon ab, was die Hardware selbst kann, soll aber selbst bei Festplattenplayern oft nur mit Haken und Ösen laufen.


----------



## xb@x360 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich meine z.B

Spielen manche DVD Recorder die einen USB Anschluss haben , filme vom USB-Stick ab, oder Lieder.

Ich wollte jetzt wissen , ob das dann auch mit dem Gehäuse geht.


----------



## derLordselbst (30. Juni 2009)

Bei DVD-Recordern habe ich schon von Ausnahmen gelesen, die das können, habe aber gerade kein konkretes Exemplar im Gedächtnis, alles aber ohne Gewähr, da ich mich für das Thema nicht wirklich interessiert habe.^^


----------



## xb@x360 (30. Juni 2009)

Was sagst du zu diesem hier :

Werde mir wohl das kaufen, da er 8€ günstiger ist.

Midte 3,5" USB 2,0 eSATA II Gehäuse für SATA I+ II HDD bei eBay.de: Gehäuse (endet 05.07.09 17:25:03 MESZ)


----------



## derLordselbst (30. Juni 2009)

Kann ich nicht viel zu sagen, außer das es nur einen Alu-Deckel hat und ansonsten ein Kunststoffgehäuse. Damit fehlt die Wärmeableitung, die ein Komplett-Alu-Gehäuse liefert, bei längeren Betrieb ein echter Nachteil.


----------



## xb@x360 (30. Juni 2009)

Hast recht!

Ich habe mich jetzt wirklich für dieses Gehäuse entschieden.

Wenns O.K ist werde ich es bestellen

http://cgi.ebay.de/3-5-eSATA-USB2-0...6:4|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200


----------



## derLordselbst (30. Juni 2009)

Das erfüllte alle der für mich wichtigen Kriterien. Ob es in der Praxis hält, was es verspricht, wirst Du mir dann berichten dürfen.^^


----------



## xb@x360 (7. Juli 2009)

So habs mir bestellt, ist auch SUPER !

Kann es nur jeden empfehlen.

Da war wirklich alles Dabei ist auch stabil und meine Festplatte wird max. 40C beim zocken.

Klare Kaufempfehlung


----------



## derLordselbst (7. Juli 2009)

Freut mich, dass Du mit dem, was ich Dir an Eigenschaften vorgebetet habe, zufrieden bist.


----------



## Wendigo (8. September 2009)

xb@x360 schrieb:


> So habs mir bestellt, ist auch SUPER !
> 
> Kann es nur jeden empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Bist weiterhin zufrieden mit deinem Kauf?


----------



## Wendigo (14. September 2009)

xb@x360 schrieb:


> Hast recht!
> 
> Ich habe mich jetzt wirklich für dieses Gehäuse entschieden.
> 
> ...



Würde diese Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA II (ST31000528AS) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland Festplatte dazu passen?


----------

